# SE MN deer hunt



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

I am seriously considering going on a hunt in southern MN, the county will be across the river to Buffalo county WI, and just north of the top producing IA county for Boone and Crocket bucks. Price is way better and that is the only reason I have any reservations about going.

Has anyone ever hunted there or has anyone ever worked with RAM companies? RAM is a outfitter but pretty much just leases land and charges hunters to lease the land for 4-5 day hunts pretty much self guided minus him having at least one stand set up per hunter on the parcels he gives the hunters.

Let me konw if anyone has ever been on a hunt similar to this.

Thanks


----------



## westmichhunter (Nov 8, 2010)

Good hunting around Rochester area was there last year on private land. Lots of deer. People don't shoot little deer around there. They understand qdm, unlike some Michigan people. Tags are reasonable too.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Just a heads up - I believe the area you're considering is where they found the CWD positive deer in Minnesota. Not sure how their DNR is going to address the problem but it could impact your hunt plans.

Please confirm but I'm pretty sure that's where it was....


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

just read up on that, and your right is was in the Co across the river from buffalo co.


----------



## pgaffney (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure if you have booked a hunt yet with us but let us know if you have more questions.

The DNR did find 1 deer that tested positive to cwd in S.E. Minnesota, the location is about 50 miles from most of our tracts of ground. The have just got done with testing 1000 deer harvested in the last month, no positives....

Our hunts are of great value! 

I do this for a living and have been in the industry for 20 yrs. I have a simple formula for our hunters and we won't drain your bank account.

If you hunt with us each year you will have encounters with trophy class bucks, if you want to spend twice as much with an outfitter that gives you a soft pillow and big steak that is your decision.

Good Hunting!
Pat
RAM
minnesotawhitetailhunts.com


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Pat, I sent you a pm. 

To all others reading this Pat has a pretty nice looking set up and has been very helpful so far. I have not booked a hunt yet but if I am able I will probably go with him.

Check out his website and call him. It impressed me.


----------



## pgaffney (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for note, forum stuff is new to me and still trying to navigate my way around. Hope to have you give us a try this year.

Pat


----------

